#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Cеминар Ламы Йонтена Гиалсто 13-14 октября 2012 в центре «Шамбала» (ЧОД, Желтый Дзамбала, Сикхкамука, Йога Бардо)

## Kirill M

*Cеминар Ламы Йонтена Гиалсто 13-14 октября 2012 в центре «Шамбала» (Moscow)*

*Программа семинара*
*13 октября, суббота (начало в 9-00)*
*09.00 – 10.00 - Практика Сикхамукхи* (устная передача, объяснение и совместная практика с Учителем). Симхамукха – это гневная манифестация дакини Гухьяджняны. Практика Сикхамукхи специально предназначена для эффективной защиты от чёрной магии, порчи и влияния негативных сил.
*10.00 – 12.00 – Практика жёлтого Дзамбалы* (устная передача, объяснение и совместная практика с Учителем). Желтый Дзамбала является проявлением дхьяни-будды Ратнасамбхавы. Каждый, кто следует буддийскому пути, и у кого есть финансовые или другие трудности, начав читать мантру желтого Дзамбалы, получает от него немедленную помощь как в духовном, так и в мирском аспектах. Мантра желтого Дзамбалы увеличивает благополучие, мудрость, интеллект и способствует просветлению.
*12.00 – 13.00 - Перерыв*
*13.00 – 14.00 - Йога Бардо.* Эта практика предназначена для того случая, когда смерть стоит на пороге или когда человек уже находится в "Бардо" - промежуточном состоянии между смертью и новым рождением. Лама дарует наставления по практике этой йоги, входящей в систему Шесть Йог Наропы.
*14.00 – 15.00 Практика Чод.* Это практика отсечения привязанности к эго. В практике чод развивается отречение, бодхичитта и воззрение практиующего, а также накапливаются мудрость и заслуги от подношения тела практикующего. Тело подносится различным вредоносным духам и демонам с целью умиротворить их, дабы они более не вредили и освободились от сансары.
*15.00 – 16.00 - Медитация Шаматха* (объяснение практики и совместная медитация с Учителем). Шаматха (или по тиб. «Шинэ») - это практика однонаправленной концентрации на различных объектах, которая предназначена для успокоения ума и является основой для выполнения более продвинутых практик Сутры и Тантры, в частности Випашьяны и Махамудры.

*14 октября, воскресенье (начало в 09-00)*
*09.00 – 10.00 - Устная передача на духовные и целебные мантры, на практику Ютог-Ньинтиг*
*10.00 – 11.00 – Практика Ютог-Ньинтиг вместе с Учителем.* Эта практика представляет собой нендро традиционой тибетской медицины (ТТМ) и особенно полезна тем, кто практикует ТТМ. Основатель этой традиции Ютог Йонгтен Гонпо считался одним из лучших тибетских докторов, известных в разные эпохи на территории Тибета.
*11.00 – 12.00 - Практика Будды Шакьямуни* (устная передача, объяснение и совместная практика с Учителем). Выполняя практику с визуализацией Будды Шакьямуни, мы ослабляем всё неблагое и зарождаем Просветленный настрой и качества Будды. Возрастает наша вера в него; в нас усиливается желание обрести его высшие знания; наш ум обретает покой, в нем возникает меньше неблагих мыслей.
*12.00 – 13.00 – Перерыв.*
*13.00 – 14.00 – Практика стадии зарождения (керим) Калачакры* (устная передача, объяснение и совместная практика с Учителем). Тантра Калачакры является основной в традиции Джонанг. На стадии зарождения выполняется визуализация йидама-божества Калачакры, развивается божественная гордость и чистое видение всех феноменов и живых существ.
*14.00 – 15.00 - Тибетская исцеляющая йога* (объяснение и совместная практика с Учителем). Тибетская исцеляющая йога позволяет гармонизировать движение ветров в нашем тонком теле. Эта йога полезна и для каналов и чакр, оказывая влияние на наше тонкое тело, тибетская йога исцеляет тело и ум, дарует здоровье и бодрость.
*15.00 – 16.00 – Практика Цог традиции Джонанг.* Основной смысл Цога заключается в практике подношения. Если вы способны искренне поднести все самое прекрасное Буддам и Бодхисаттвам, это означает, что вам для них ничего не жалко – ни еды, ни питья, ни денег, ни своего счастья, ни даже собственного тела. Цог помогает расстаться с омрачениями, которые держат нас в самсаре, поддерживает самайи (обязательства) и способствует накоплению добродетелей.

*Условия участия*
Время проведения семинара: 13 и 14 октября с 9-00 до 16-00.
Стоимость участия в семинаре: *2000 рублей (1000 рублей за 1 день).*
Место проведения семинара: Центр "Шамбала", г. Москва, ул.Марксистская д.9 (рядом с метро "Пролетарская"). Интернет-сайт центра "Шамбала: http://www.shambala-center.ru/

Для участия в семинаре необходимо зарегистрироваться по электронной почте jonangpa@mail.ru или tex-nic@yandex.ru Контактный телефон 8(916) 991-29-54

Информационная поддержка и организация – Дхарма центр «Джонанг» http://www.jonangpa.ru/

Переводы текстов - http://www.dharmalib.ru/

Для приезжающих из других городов, удобный хостел рядом с "Шамбалой" - http://www.tagankahostel.ru/kontakti/kak_nas_najti/
Проживание от 590р.

О Ламе Йонтене Гиалсто
Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо прошел обучение в монастыре Сер Гомпа традиции Джонанг, где успешно выполнил практики и сдал экзамены по учениям тантры Калачакры. После этого Лама много лет провел в медитациях в пещерах Миларепы, Долпопы и др. местах отшельничества, где занимался практикой Калачакра-тантры.
С 2003 года Лама большую часть времени находится в России, где передает свои знания и опыт российским, а также украинским и молдавским ученикам. Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо дает наставления по практикам Нендро, Шаматха, Випашьяна, 6 Йог Наропы, передает духовные и исцеляющие мантры на благо учеников.

*************

Семинар будет Очень серьёзным, из приятных бонусов готовится раздатка, литература для приобретения, бесплатный чай и вкусняшки.
Приходите, лама в этом году даёт редко большие учения) (как говорится ретко, но метко).
Для прибывающих в Москву, смотрите информацию по размещению - удобный хостел рядом с "Шамбалой" - http://www.tagankahostel.ru/kontakti/kak_nas_najti/
Проживание от 590р.

----------


## Шерап

Просьба желающим регистрироваться по указанным е-мэйл заранее, т.к. количество мест в йога-центре "Шамбала" все же ограничено.

----------


## Шерап

*раздатка = раздаточный материал к учениям (тексты, изображения)

----------


## Kirill M

Друзья! До окончания регистрации остаётся 5 дней!

----------


## Kirill M

До начала учений с Ламой Йонтеном Джамцо остался один день!!!
www.jonangpa.ru

----------

